# Plaquetodo volumen 4 (diagrama amplificador 25w con pre y control de tonos)



## caballerorojo (Feb 13, 2020)

Buenos dias
Necesito toda la info que venga en ese manual del modulo amplificador de 25w con pre y control de tonos.
Particularmente el conexionado de la llave bisal 251. 
(Una fotografia del lado de las pistas de dicha llave tambien me serviria)
Muchas gracias, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## xjamb94 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lo que cita *caballerorojo*  es un libro según tengo entendido , a continuación subo el modulo 4 donde indica lo citado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2020)

Bárbaro !  Corresponde a ésta plaqueta , gracias :

*MODELO N° 72*


----------



## caballerorojo (Feb 14, 2020)

Exactamente!
Muchísimas Gracias!
A trabajar ahora.
Muy agradecido!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 14, 2020)

¿Todavia los venden ? Esos proyectos llevan años... quizá unos 20...

Aqui esta el enlace... (la página aún conserva la compatibilidad con Internet Explorer 7)



			plaquetodo


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2020)

Si comparan el diagrama con el modul tecnics o musicman de 130w (que tiene todo un tema en  Esquema de amplificador 130W), notaran que son casi iguales, solo cambian algunos valores de resistencias, transistores de menos capacidad y tensión de fuente.
Tienen sus añitos, más de 30, pero funcionan bien.


----------



## caballerorojo (Feb 28, 2020)

heidyvanesa19, no creo que se vendan. Me regalaron uno que tenian en un deposito. Muchas Gracias


----------

